# DNP protocol/ cycle log



## irish86

ok so going to run TM DNP for 28 days/month

AAS:

*TM test e @ 200 p/wk *

*DNP 250 p/day*

*t3 50mcg p/day*

*EC stack*

Plan:

*upon waking : *250 dnp, 50 t3, 24mg Eph + coffee, carnitate, apple cider vinigar then 30min liss cardio.

*Brekkie *: 6 egg whites, 2 eggs, veg scramble

*snack*: 30g almonds

*Lunch*: 175g chicken + brocilli

*Snack*: 30g almonds

*Pre workout* : 50dry rice + tin of tuna

*post workout:* 90g salmon + 150g chicken +veg

*pre bed smoothie*: 125 blueberries, 40g whey, almond milk, ice

Additional snacks: lots of sugar free jello, and BCAAs ill be drinking throughout the day(got 1kg on clearance sale) + electrolytes, VIT D. VIT C, NAC, Omega fish oil.

Im a creature of habbit so I will repeat this no problem for the course.. am cardio I will initially do 4 days a week and increase from there.

Sticking to fats up until gym and carbs only around workout as I work in an office and want to avoid being a sweaty mess all day.


----------



## leechild4

Enda said:


> ok so going to run TM DNP for 28 days/month
> 
> AAS:
> 
> *TM test e @ 200 p/wk *
> 
> *DNP 250 p/day*
> 
> *t3 50mcg p/day*
> 
> *EC stack*
> 
> Plan:
> 
> *upon waking : *250 dnp, 50 t3, 24mg Eph + coffee, carnitate, apple cider vinigar then 30min liss cardio.
> 
> *Brekkie *: 6 egg whites, 2 eggs, veg scramble
> 
> *snack*: 30g almonds
> 
> *Lunch*: 175g chicken + brocilli
> 
> *Snack*: 30g almonds
> 
> *Pre workout* : 300g sweet potatoe + tin of tuna
> 
> *post workout:* 170g salmon + 70g dry rice
> 
> *pre bed smoothie*: 125 blueberries, 40g whey, almond milk, ice
> 
> *2100cals / 210p / 160c / 70f*
> 
> Additional snacks: lots of sugar free jello, and BCAAs ill be drinking throughout the day(got 1kg on clearance sale) + electrolytes, VIT D. VIT C, NAC, Omega fish oil.
> 
> Im a creature of habbit so I will repeat this no problem for the course.. am cardio I will initially do 4 days a week and increase from there.
> 
> Sticking to fats up until gym and carbs only around workout as I work in an office and want to avoid being a sweaty mess all day.


 from what i've read there isn't too much in it how you split up your macros on DNP. some people think they are burning more fat if they eat more carbs because they are sweating more but this isn't the case. i would follow the recommendation on the bodymaxing.com website, so probably drop your carbs a bit to hit 2000 calories. tbh i split when i eat my carbs to suit my daily routine. so i eat them mostly at breakfast and dinner, and avoid lunchtime or at work as i do find i sweat more. i've started a log on my three week DNP run if you want some other info.


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> ok so going to run TM DNP for 28 days/month
> 
> AAS:
> 
> *TM test e @ 200 p/wk *
> 
> *DNP 250 p/day*
> 
> *t3 50mcg p/day*
> 
> *EC stack*
> 
> Plan:
> 
> *upon waking : *250 dnp, 50 t3, 24mg Eph + coffee, carnitate, apple cider vinigar then 30min liss cardio.
> 
> *Brekkie *: 6 egg whites, 2 eggs, veg scramble
> 
> *snack*: 30g almonds
> 
> *Lunch*: 175g chicken + brocilli
> 
> *Snack*: 30g almonds
> 
> *Pre workout* : 300g sweet potatoe + tin of tuna
> 
> *post workout:* 170g salmon + 70g dry rice
> 
> *pre bed smoothie*: 125 blueberries, 40g whey, almond milk, ice
> 
> *2100cals / 210p / 160c / 70f*
> 
> Additional snacks: lots of sugar free jello, and BCAAs ill be drinking throughout the day(got 1kg on clearance sale) + electrolytes, VIT D. VIT C, NAC, Omega fish oil.
> 
> Im a creature of habbit so I will repeat this no problem for the course.. am cardio I will initially do 4 days a week and increase from there.
> 
> Sticking to fats up until gym and carbs only around workout as I work in an office and want to avoid being a sweaty mess all day.


 Take your T3 on an empty stomach at least 30 mins before anything else, I take mine early hours when I get up to pee.

You must take your DNP with food or a protein shake, don't and you'll feel like it's burning a hole in your stomach/intestines.

28 days is a long time, personally I would do 2 weeks then see how your body looks 5 days after you have your last DNP (don't forget you need to continue your T3 for 5 days also) then have a couple of weeks off, then jump back on.

For me low calories and low to no carbs work best.


----------



## irish86

Cheers lads, did Ye find any rebound coming off t3 and going back on again in a few weeks like a zig zag nature or will it be ok if I keep in a deficit

inwould usually do cardio fasted, would a heaping scoop of bcaa's with the dnp work or does it have to be food ?


----------



## DC1

As said above, I'd have a scoop of isolate in water and take my DNP and T3 with that upon waking.

Doing fasted cardio on DNP with the isolate in you won't be detrimental to fat loss in any way and is likely less catabolic in a general sense anyway. I do this all through a cut.

28 days is a long time and I find 14 days sufficient if you keep calories low enough and keep active. I personally also like to keep carbs very low. They will make you sweat more. It's just not worth it IMO and they won't give you energy or replace glycogen due to the DNP.


----------



## irish86

They won't give you energy ? Feck that's the only reason I was keeping them in pre/post to get me through the workout, I'll drop the post workout carbs and work from their


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Cheers lads, did Ye find any rebound coming off t3 and going back on again in a few weeks like a zig zag nature or will it be ok if I keep in a deficit
> 
> inwould usually do cardio fasted, would a heaping scoop of bcaa's with the dnp work or does it have to be food ?


 If your taking bcaa then doing cardio you're not fasted.


----------



## irish86

Sparkey said:


> If your taking bcaa then doing cardio you're not fasted.


 That's a debate in itself that has been back and forth for years lol

for the sake of 2/3 calories at most I'll say fasted , but I wasn't Gona start drinking the bcaas till after cardio until I was told that the dnp doesn't sit well on empty stomach

i might hold off on dnp till after cardio at 7am, will still have the rest of the day to benefit from the dnp


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> That's a debate in itself that has been back and forth for years lol
> 
> for the sake of 2/3 calories at most I'll say fasted , but I wasn't Gona start drinking the bcaas till after cardio until I was told that the dnp doesn't sit well on empty stomach
> 
> i might hold off on dnp till after cardio at 7am, will still have the rest of the day to benefit from the dnp


 From day two the dnp will be working whilst your doing fasted am cardio anyway.


----------



## irish86

Figured I put it in here to save clogging up other threads:

Got the DNP Monday, took 1 pill at noon (250mg) , diet was as above , had already done 50mins cardio am, training then followed in the eve.

I sweated a tonne more but starting weight was *212lbs.*

*Tuesday:*

50mg T3, 1 pill, 32mg EC, 2G LCARNITATE, apple cider vinegar then 1 hour am cardio. Sweated a tonne.

Work was a bit uncomfortable as I work in a engineering office and have to suit up, sweat was showing on my shirt, so had to throw on a light top aswell which hid the sweat but made it really uncomfortable but I dont mind this for 2 weeks its worth the gain.

Diet was the same but I dropped post work out carbs, only carbs are 50g dry rice pre.

*Wed:*

50mg T3, 1 pill, 32mg EC, 2G LCARNITATE, apple cider vinegar then 1 hour am cardio. Sweated a tonne.

*New weight 208lbs*

*Thursday*

50mg T3, 1 pill, 32mg EC, 2G LCARNITATE, apple cider vinegar then 1 hour am cardio. Sweated a tonne.

Was rest day so decided to take another pill at 1pm. DIdnt noticed much more heat until I shaved (sensitive skin on face) that eve, then I sweated like a pig on my face all evening... I hate shaving lol

Night sweats were more than previously.

*Friday*

*New weight 205lbs *NO Cardio thismorning

Casual day in work so wearing a tshirt makes a massive difference to heat.

Plan is to take 500mg over the weeken as I can wear shorts/tshirt all weekend and have no plans so doesnt matter if im constantly sweating, still am cardio, pm training.

Next week I plan on dropping the 60g nuts I snack on during the day as they do nothing for cravings so prob best to just save those calories towards a deficit, will be using sugarfree jello alot more. And also dropping back to 250mg DNP during the work week as the heat is easier to control...or I might get black shirts haha


----------



## JohhnyC

Personally I think taking DNP late before bed with food is the best. Just put on the fan, drink a heap of water.

And whatever your plan is, it will probably change as DNP takes hold and how you react. I've dropped back from 500 to 250 and it made a world of different, felt fine yesterday and slept well last night. Only 3 days left so ramping it up to 500 for last 3 days, to give it one final welly.

Running 500 for 11 days like I did was too long. A break is much better to let some dissipate from your system


----------



## dbol Kid

how many litres of water you guys been drinking on dnp, ive been on for 4 days now and getting in about 4 litres but seem to be getting headaches last couple of days, wasnt sure if i needed more water.


----------



## irish86

I've doubled my intake , prob be 5/6 litres through cold coffee, cold green tea, iced water... I can't stomach anything warm, has to be ice cold otherwise I'm just as thirsty straight after...but I'm sweating most of it out at cardio and weight session as I do be drenched...

 make aure your taking electrolytes ! It helps you absorb the water and dnp depletes your electrolytes


----------



## dbol Kid

Enda said:


> I've doubled my intake , prob be 5/6 litres through cold coffee, cold green tea, iced water... I can't stomach anything warm, has to be ice cold otherwise I'm just as thirsty straight after...but I'm sweating most of it out at cardio and weight session as I do be drenched...
> 
> make aure your taking electrolytes ! It helps you absorb the water and dnp depletes your electrolytes


 might try a bit more see if it helps, i am taking electrolytes along with ALA, vit c and t3.


----------



## irish86

dbol Kid said:


> might try a bit more see if it helps, i am taking electrolytes along with ALA, vit c and t3.


 I think no matter what you will feel thirsty, just make sure your getting it in.

ive to get some ALA, I forgot when getting my stuff.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> I think no matter what you will feel thirsty, just make sure your getting it in.
> 
> ive to get some ALA, I forgot when getting my stuff.


 no matter how much I drink before bed and during the night, I wake up parched, dry throat. It doesn't help having a fan blowing at you


----------



## irish86

Sat weight in after 5 days 212lbs down to *204lbs*

staying at 2 pills (500) for the weekend

strength is still their in gym but my sets are cut in half, I'm fxxked after 20 mins, so compounds straight away, then accessories after depending how I feel.

im finding going to sleep, I sweat and pee tonnes up till 5am then it's grand, I had a lie on this morning and didn't get up till 10, slept from 5am-10am straight, before that was 30min naps


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Sat weight in after 5 days 212lbs down to *204lbs*
> 
> staying at 2 pills (500) for the weekend
> 
> strength is still their in gym but my sets are cut in half, I'm fxxked after 20 mins, so compounds straight away, then accessories after depending how I feel.
> 
> im finding going to sleep, I sweat and pee tonnes up till 5am then it's grand, I had a lie on this morning and didn't get up till 10, slept from 5am-10am straight, before that was 30min naps


 On 500, 4 sets on the leg press and I was ready to go home.

Wouldn't worry about weight training, its just trying to maintain muscle wastage in my view. Your certainly not growing.

On 500mg I'd be really hungry at waking and showering and very lacking in energy.

Only two more days for me :thumb

Doing 500 for the last few days and the break I had did wonders. Feel ok actually these last few days. Dropped 0.7kg today.


----------



## irish86

*202lbs *this am.

i found myself under eating a lot yesterday, had to wolf down a tonne of chicken later in the day, and after doing 1hr liss fasted + 1 hr weights in the eve I though it was way to much of a deficit and loose too much muscle.

strenght is still their just my endurance is shot. Dropping back to 1 pill (250) for mon - thur for work as at 500mcg I'm sweating constantly in tshirt n shorts


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Dropping back to 1 pill (250) for mon - thur for work as at 500mcg I'm sweating constantly in tshirt n shorts


 250 is enough bud, you'll feel so much better however your endurance won't recover until you come off completely.


----------



## JohhnyC

@Sparkey

How is your strength coming along now your off a few days?


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> @Sparkey
> 
> How is your strength coming along now your off a few days?


 Did a PB bench last night bud, strength is great at the moment.

Stopped T3 on Friday (5 days post DNP) so just going to keep an eye on my weight over the next week or so.

I've got some goodies for later on in my cut:

Clen

T3

Anavar

Mast E

And some more DNP but If I can do it without that I will.

For the moment I'm just going to push on in a deficit with cardio.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> Did a PB bench last night bud, strength is great at the moment.
> 
> Stopped T3 on Friday (5 days post DNP) so just going to keep an eye on my weight over the next week or so.
> 
> I've got some goodies for later on in my cut:
> 
> Clen
> 
> T3
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Mast E
> 
> And some more DNP but If I can do it without that I will.
> 
> For the moment I'm just going to push on in a deficit with cardio.


 Sounds good man.

I am determined more that ever to never let it get fat again. I was surprised how much I actually needed to lose! Started on 15.7% bf but I lost almost 8 kg ( or will do by tomorrow).

I daresay about 5 kg is actually fat. At our age lean is top priority in my view. Too many mid 40s guys with muscle, hardly any lean.

Going to keep a deficit for now and slowly increase, any sign of waist thing above 34 max (33.5 now),and it's a halt.

Not sure whether to start a cycle, have var ttm375 ready to go. Will think about it

Overall, feel good about DNP but not going into again unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## irish86

Sparkey said:


> Did a PB bench last night bud, strength is great at the moment.
> 
> Stopped T3 on Friday (5 days post DNP) so just going to keep an eye on my weight over the next week or so.
> 
> I've got some goodies for later on in my cut:
> 
> Clen
> 
> T3
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Mast E
> 
> And some more DNP but If I can do it without that I will.
> 
> For the moment I'm just going to push on in a deficit with cardio.


 That's deadly u hit a pb, shows u just lost glyco and not muscle thankfully ,

im on ec aswell, I'll stop it a day or 2 after dnp and stay doing cardio , i always bounce back after ec as it's a diuretic aswell, my body over compensates and acts like a sponge for a few days


----------



## irish86

Anybody else's pee very very yellow regardless of water intake ?


----------



## 66983

yep, normal.


----------



## RRSUK

Enda said:


> Anybody else's pee very very yellow regardless of water intake ?


 Yeah mine too, it's not like a dehydrated yellow more a bright yellow.

DNP was used as a dye though so that's the cause.


----------



## irish86

Monday, exactly 1 week, *202lbs* at 6am before cardio. Was quite suprised i didnt drop more considering calories was alot less than during the working week and I have meals set out. But i did notice, prob a bit TMI, but I havnt pooped since 4pm ystr even do I take psylium husks daily. Hopefully just a phase as im back to meals every 2-3 hours today with more calories.

Also I remember from coach trevor(enhanced athlete) that the diets they recommend is strictly protein + high carb + minimal fats, OR protein + low carb + hight fats.. and when they say low, like less <30g.

Ive noticed on myfitpal, including veg etg, my macros at the end of the day are 230p / 90c /60f , could this be effecting my results as strictly that isnt low/high either carbs or fat. that 90g carbs is 40g fiber from Veg

Oh yeah back to 1 pill this week.


----------



## RRSUK

Sorry to hijack your thread again, but do you think adding a pabrinex weekly will be of benefit?

Me and my my wife run a clinic and offer this as hangover type cure, but is essentially for alcoholics.

It's given IV with saline and includes vitamins C, B1, B2, B3 and B6.

Surely this has to more beneficial than taking supps orally.

@Sparkey


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread again, but do you think adding a pabrinex weekly will be of benefit?
> 
> Me and my my wife run a clinic and offer this as hangover type cure, but is essentially for alcoholics.
> 
> It's given IV with saline and includes vitamins C, B1, B2, B3 and B6.
> 
> Surely this has to more beneficial than taking supps orally.
> 
> @Sparkey


 I don't think it would harm but neither do I think you would see many benefits from it over and above otc vitamins and minerals.

To me the electrolytes are the most important part of the cycle.


----------



## irish86

I think its a good thing I dropped back to 250, today is kicking me in the ass.. tired as hell. Think the calorie deficit and 4 days of 500mcg built up in my system. Coffee has been my best friend today lol


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> I think its a good thing I dropped back to 250, today is kicking me in the ass.. tired as hell. Think the calorie deficit and 4 days of 500mcg built up in my system. Coffee has been my best friend today lol


 Being a systematic poison with the dose continually rising you do get more tired the longer you run it.

3 weeks max I would recommend and 2 weeks would be better.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> I think its a good thing I dropped back to 250, today is kicking me in the ass.. tired as hell. Think the calorie deficit and 4 days of 500mcg built up in my system. Coffee has been my best friend today lol


 I went 11 days on 500 and I was flattened by it. Dropped back to 250 for 4/5 days and and rebounded. 11 days was too much. The sweats were ok, just the extreme lethargy.

Due to finish today. But decided to run one more tomorrow so 22 days total. Feel fine today didn't sweat all once, just bit clammy

500 caused more weight loss but not double what 250 does and the sides increase more than double I'd say.

On 500 my appetite shot through the roof and if I didn't eat I seriously would be flattened.


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> I went 11 days on 500 and I was flattened by it. Dropped back to 250 for 4/5 days and and rebounded. 11 days was too much. The sweats were ok, just the extreme lethargy.
> 
> Due to finish today. But decided to run one more tomorrow so 22 days total. Feel fine today didn't sweat all once, just bit clammy
> 
> 500 caused more weight loss but not double what 250 does and the sides increase more than double I'd say.
> 
> On 500 my appetite shot through the roof and if I didn't eat I seriously would be flattened.


 I think that's what happened me today, chest was a struggle, what I'd normally bench for sets of 10, could only manage 8/7/5, the session sucked from then on, ideally run it for 21 days, but I'll see at the weekend(14 days)


----------



## irish86

Wtf ! 202.8lbs up .8 ?!

Have I dieted too hard to quick ? Roughly 1800 kcals the last 4 days + cardio + weights.. can that happen on dnp ?


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Wtf ! 202.8lbs up .8 ?!
> 
> Have I dieted too hard to quick ? Roughly 1800 kcals the last 4 days + cardio + weights.. can that happen on dnp ?


 Don't stress it bud, You can have static days especially if you've had carbs, also physical food weight if you've not been to the loo.


----------



## irish86

I'll keep pushing on, think it might be water retention, stomach is a bit fluffy now...

also ive had a taste in my

mouth the last 2 days no matter what I drink or chew...don't really mind tho as I know it will make food taste bland...so not worth binging on diet ha


----------



## RRSUK

Enda said:


> I'll keep pushing on, think it might be water retention, stomach is a bit fluffy now...
> 
> also ive had a taste in my
> 
> mouth the last 2 days no matter what I drink or chew...don't really mind tho as I know it will make food taste bland...so not worth binging on diet ha


 How long you got left now mate?

Struggling with lethargegy and I'm only on day 9!


----------



## irish86

RRSUK said:


> How long you got left now mate?
> 
> Struggling with lethargegy and I'm only on day 9!


 Pretty much the same, started Monday last week ! You on t3 ? That's supposed to help but their is no getting around it really ... I'm Gona try do 21days but I'll see next week, I'm not liking my strength loss at the minute , bit of a head f**k


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> I'll keep pushing on, think it might be water retention, stomach is a bit fluffy now...
> 
> also ive had a taste in my
> 
> mouth the last 2 days no matter what I drink or chew...don't really mind tho as I know it will make food taste bland...so not worth binging on diet ha


 The bad taste is a side effect of DNP called Dysgeusia, it only effects some people and not others.

Dysgeusia is a condition in which a foul, salty, rancid, or metallic taste sensation will persist in the mouth. Ageusia is the inability to detect any tastes, which is rare. Often, people who feel they have a problem with their sense of taste are experiencing a loss of smell instead of a loss of taste.

I have read about people who have totally lost their taste while running DNP, however it has returned within a week or so after stopping DNP.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> How long you got left now mate?
> 
> Struggling with lethargegy and I'm only on day 9!


 If you're not running T3 you will experience lethargy, other than T3 the only thing that may help (other than lowering the dose) is fruit, apples are good.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Madness running it in this heat. I'm sat here dripping over my chair (not even on dnp).


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> If you're not running T3 you will experience lethargy, other than T3 the only thing that may help (other than lowering the dose) is fruit, apples are good.





Enda said:


> Pretty much the same, started Monday last week ! You on t3 ? That's supposed to help but their is no getting around it really ... I'm Gona try do 21days but I'll see next week, I'm not liking my strength loss at the minute , bit of a head f**k


 Running with 50mcg of T3, but also running low dose Tren & TRT which is making the sweating and presumably lethargegy worst.

Plus obvious vitamins and electrolytes.

Temp is only a steady 36.8C - 37C.

Just counted and on day 12 now.

The mini heat wave isnt helping though!


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> Running with 50mcg of T3, but also running low dose Tren & TRT which is making the sweating and presumably lethargegy worst.
> 
> Plus obvious vitamins and electrolytes.
> 
> Temp is only a steady 36.8C - 37C.
> 
> Just counted and on day 12 now.
> 
> The mini heat wave isnt helping though!


 Running 250mg?

The lethargy does build up the longer you run it.


----------



## irish86

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Madness running it in this heat. I'm sat here dripping over my chair (not even on dnp).


 Ah stop...I should have done it in the winter ha


----------



## irish86

Sparkey said:


> The bad taste is a side effect of DNP called Dysgeusia, it only effects some people and not others.
> 
> Dysgeusia is a condition in which a foul, salty, rancid, or metallic taste sensation will persist in the mouth. Ageusia is the inability to detect any tastes, which is rare. Often, people who feel they have a problem with their sense of taste are experiencing a loss of smell instead of a loss of taste.
> 
> I have read about people who have totally lost their taste while running DNP, however it has returned within a week or so after stopping DNP.


 Hopefully it goes away when I finish the course fingers crossed ! I like to taste my food ha


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> Running 250mg?
> 
> The lethargy does build up the longer you run it.


 Yes, just 250mg, not planning on upping it either. Loosing about 3lbs every 4 days.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> Yes, just 250mg, not planning on upping it either. Loosing about 3lbs every 4 days.


 Just hold on bud, literally the day after the last tab you'll feel normal again.


----------



## JohhnyC

I



Enda said:


> Pretty much the same, started Monday last week ! You on t3 ? That's supposed to help but their is no getting around it really ... I'm Gona try do 21days but I'll see next week, I'm not liking my strength loss at the minute , bit of a head f**k


 you just got to struggle on with the lethargy and ignore the strength loss.

I do think a day or two off and let some dissipate is very helpful if it gets too much.

Popped last pill just now, at last!

surprised you guys are managing on little cals, I really struggled with keeping cal low


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Ah stop...I should have done it in the winter ha


 the surrounding temperature makes a huge difference, research shows that DNP dosage is very dependant on this factor


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> the surrounding temperature makes a huge difference, research shows that DNP dosage is very dependant on this factor


 Is it good or bad in 20degree weather ? Sweat /heat would be a good thing I'm guessing /hoping ?


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> I
> 
> you just got to struggle on with the lethargy and ignore the strength loss.
> 
> I do think a day or two off and let some dissipate is very helpful if it gets too much.
> 
> Popped last pill just now, at last!
> 
> surprised you guys are managing on little cals, I really struggled with keeping cal low


 The ec stack is helping a lot and the structure of office work i.e. No sweet stacks.. just my meals ha although I think my extreme deficit isn't helping my strength loss


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Is it good or bad in 20degree weather ? Sweat /heat would be a good thing I'm guessing /hoping ?


 It was 15 or so for a while there and I found it much more comfortable.

Remember heat and sweating is a byproduct of DNP due to the nature of the product. It causes the body to burn through fuel at much higher rate. Any sweating wether on DNP or not is just water loss.

So you really want the temp low so minimise the sides. Not much you can do about the weather.


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> It was 15 or so for a while there and I found it much more comfortable.
> 
> Remember heat and sweating is a byproduct of DNP due to the nature of the product. It causes the body to burn through fuel at much higher rate. Any sweating wether on DNP or not is just water loss.
> 
> So you really want the temp low so minimise the sides. Not much you can do about the weather.


 Ah I though you ment the efficiency of DNP at burning fat, its just the "sides" that is effected by climate ? Yeah I had planned on running 2 cycles of it, but not gona do the second one until late in the year where its cold again.... it would be hell to run DNP in 25/30 degree sticky weather!


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Ah I though you ment the efficiency of DNP at burning fat, its just the "sides" that is effected by climate ? Yeah I had planned on running 2 cycles of it, but not gona do the second one until late in the year where its cold again.... it would be hell to run DNP in 25/30 degree sticky weather!


 Yeah, it's sides, and the dosage should reflect the surrounding temperature for safety sake.

Actually I'm not too bothered about the sweating on DNP. Going back to Asia on Thursday and it's 35deg where I live now. I'll sweat more there that I ever did on DNP.

last 2 days of DNP yielding zero loss, shame. i want to be extra careful not to put this back on again

Surprised me how much fat I actually had. Thought I was leanish going into it. Lost 8.5 kg but still have a bit to go before I get under 10% (my target)

I'd say I'm about a 11-12% now.

@Sparkey

Hows your weight now, naturally going to put water weight back on but any fat do you think?


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> Yeah, it's sides, and the dosage should reflect the surrounding temperature for safety sake.
> 
> Actually I'm not too bothered about the sweating on DNP. Going back to Asia on Thursday and it's 35deg where I live now. I'll sweat more there that I ever did on DNP.
> 
> last 2 days of DNP yielding zero loss, shame. i want to be extra careful not to put this back on again
> 
> Surprised me how much fat I actually had. Thought I was leanish going into it. Lost 8.5 kg but still have a bit to go before I get under 10% (my target)
> 
> I'd say I'm about a 11-12% now.
> 
> @Sparkey
> 
> Hows your weight now, naturally going to put water weight back on but any fat do you think?


 No increase in weight at all bud, I've just kept carbs at 50g a day and weight keeps coming off at 0.5 - 1lb every couple of days.

Down from 15st 4.5lb to 13st 9lb in 27 days.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> No increase in weight at all bud, I've just kept carbs at 50g a day and weight keeps coming off at 0.5 - 1lb every couple of days.
> 
> Down from 15st 4.5lb to 13st 9lb in 27 days.


 Great news, that's a massive drop. I think I will lower carbs now and see if I can keep weight coming off.

Want another 3 -5 kg or so.

Going to Thailand next week, so that won't help lol


----------



## irish86

Down to *200LBS* this am, but defo think im holding water on my stomach, and looks smaller all over cause of the glyco.. hate the look on DNP ha thought ec would have helped water retention but since I went to 500mg DNP ive noticed the water more.

Oh yeah im back on 500mg since tuesday, only gona do another week so gona go all out.


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Down to *200LBS* this am, but defo think im holding water on my stomach, and looks smaller all over cause of the glyco.. hate the look on DNP ha thought ec would have helped water retention but since I went to 500mg DNP ive noticed the water more.
> 
> Oh yeah im back on 500mg since tuesday, only gona do another week so gona go all out.


 Feel for you on 500mg whilst having this mini heat wave


----------



## irish86

Sparkey said:


> Feel for you on 500mg whilst having this mini heat wave


 ha ive given up caring about the sweaty shirt in work, I bring a spare( same type lol) and change at lunch :lol:

Ive told my collegues ive switched to keto for a month and its causing me to sweat more incase they noticed


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Down to *200LBS* this am, but defo think im holding water on my stomach, and looks smaller all over cause of the glyco.. hate the look on DNP ha thought ec would have helped water retention but since I went to 500mg DNP ive noticed the water more.
> 
> Oh yeah im back on 500mg since tuesday, only gona do another week so gona go all out.


 Push through, when you come off you bounce back very quickly. I slept well last night, only off DNP one day. Feel energy bounding back!

Appetite gone done too, thank god. One day off DNP and no weight change, trying to keep it like that


----------



## irish86

Current feels

View attachment IMG_2064.JPG


----------



## RRSUK

How you getting on @Enda getting warm isn't it!?

My daily weigh in shows a loss of 0.8kg today or 1.8lbs. Biggest yet, that's with an awful fasted cardio.

Struggling to get myself to the gym, only managing 3 times a week at most which doesn't really work with my current routine.

Trying to convince myself that weights aren't too important as I won't be gaining muscle, usually end up having an afternoon nap at gym time!

Still looking pretty full to be fair, abs showing more everyday and obliques now looking good. Looking really vascular too, just got some stubborn lower ab and back fat to go.

Think the tren is really adding to my fullness.

I'm planning on upping my test to 400mg/week and tren to 600mg week on completion of DNP and will run for another 10 weeks. The first 2 weeks will be spent upping my cals from 1700 to 3500. Hoping the tren will help counteract any rebound

4cm off waist and 3cm off hips but arms still measuring the same even though they feel skinnier.

Blood pressure slightly higher than usual for me but still OK 133/80.

12 caps left so 12 days if I can hack it.

Might up T3 to 75mcgs see it helps with lethargy, don't want any stims really as I don't want to ruin the poor sleep I'm getting anyway. Do you think it'll help @Sparkey?

Looking forward to getting off now and back to the gym properly.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> How you getting on @Enda getting warm isn't it!?
> 
> My daily weigh in shows a loss of 0.8kg today or 1.8lbs. Biggest yet, that's with an awful fasted cardio.
> 
> Struggling to get myself to the gym, only managing 3 times a week at most which doesn't really work with my current routine.
> 
> Trying to convince myself that weights aren't too important as I won't be gaining muscle, usually end up having an afternoon nap at gym time!
> 
> Still looking pretty full to be fair, abs showing more everyday and obliques now looking good. Looking really vascular too, just got some stubborn lower ab and back fat to go.
> 
> Think the tren is really adding to my fullness.
> 
> I'm planning on upping my test to 400mg/week and tren to 600mg week on completion of DNP and will run for another 10 weeks. The first 2 weeks will be spent upping my cals from 1700 to 3500. Hoping the tren will help counteract any rebound
> 
> 4cm off waist and 3cm off hips but arms still measuring the same even though they feel skinnier.
> 
> Blood pressure slightly higher than usual for me but still OK 133/80.
> 
> 12 caps left so 12 days if I can hack it.
> 
> Might up T3 to 75mcgs see it helps with lethargy, don't want any stims really as I don't want to ruin the poor sleep I'm getting anyway. Do you think it'll help @Sparkey?
> 
> Looking forward to getting off now and back to the gym properly.


 50mcg T3 is fine for up to 500 DNP, I personally wouldn't up to 75.

Try some fruit for the lethargy, 2 or 3 apples a day may help but remember they do contain carbs.


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> 50mcg T3 is fine for up to 500 DNP, I personally wouldn't up to 75.
> 
> try some fruit for the lethargy, 2 or 3 apples a day may help.


 Have been eating apples and other fruit, not sure whether its the recent weather, 25°C yesterday or just the accumulation of DNP that's taking it out of me. But was fine for the first 10 days.


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> Have been eating apples and other fruit, not sure whether its the recent weather, 25°C yesterday or just the accumulation of DNP that's taking it out of me. But was fine for the first 10 days.


 You will find the lethargy builds up the longer you are on, also the higher the daily dose the more lethargy.

You can see what your accumulated dose is on this chart (days in blue).

View attachment 141333


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> You will find the lethargy builds up the longer you are on, also the higher the daily dose the more lethargy.
> 
> You can see what your accumulated dose is on this chart (days in blue).
> 
> View attachment 141333


 Thanks, so it seems I'm just reaching peak dosage as I'm on day 13/14.

Just seemed to of timed it awful with the hot weather. Thought It'd be OK being May :huh:


----------



## irish86

25 degrees here , office is like a furnace ... ugh bad time of year to DNP but gona stick it out. Down to 197.6lbs this am.

Sweating a hell of alot more at night, yesterday evening was my worst yet, was a constant puddle of sweat around me, and last night I was drenched, judging by that chart ive hit my peak on the higher end @ 1359

From that chart id say 2702 is what hell would feel like! ha

Weights im still going 5 days, not enjoying them tho and usually out in 40/50mins just hitting compounds down to roughly 70% strength


----------



## JohhnyC

RRSUK said:


> Thanks, so it seems I'm just reaching peak dosage as I'm on day 13/14.
> 
> Just seemed to of timed it awful with the hot weather. Thought It'd be OK being May :huh:


 34deg here today in Asia, glad I am off DNP lol

As i say I did 11 days on 500 so reached a peak and had to reduce. I had run 250 for 6 days previous

Also I think there is another factor to it. Even when you reach a peak your body will start to feel effects more and more despite DNP not rising any further. As DNP is a poison so you will naturally feel worse and worse and more and more sides. That's my theory anyway.

So given this, if I run it again I would do 2 weeks at 500mg now I know my tolerance level. First time was a big learning experience and thanks to @Sparkeygreat research happy the way it went. I can see how you could really f#ck yourself up on it and why it gets a bad rap (but due to misuse)



Enda said:


> 25 degrees here , office is like a furnace ... ugh bad time of year to DNP but gona stick it out. Down to 197.6lbs this am.
> 
> Sweating a hell of alot more at night, yesterday evening was my worst yet, was a constant puddle of sweat around me, and last night I was drenched, judging by that chart ive hit my peak on the higher end @ 1359
> 
> From that chart id say 2702 is what hell would feel like! ha
> 
> Weights im still going 5 days, not enjoying them tho and usually out in 40/50mins just hitting compounds down to roughly 70% strength


 You need a fan and blast it at your while you sleep, but even with that the side facing away from the fan starts to sweat or the part of your body touching the mattress

Push through mate, it will be worth it, but be careful. Gym work started to get me a tad worried at times on DNP, once or twice I felt like I couldn't cool down or getting seriously lethargic. Probably a bit of paranoia but I still think gym (except cardio) is near pointless while on DNP. Any muscle loss can easily be recuperated afterwards. I sacked it off in the last week on DNP, just did a few push ups crunches, dips at home EOD, mainly for sanity purposes

===============================================================================

Good news and bad news for me. Back here in Asia, been to the gym an hour ago and big jump in strength and endurance compared to a few days ago! Not at pre-DNP stats but about 90%, will be back to normal in a session or two I reckon

Bad news is it looks like I put on 1.7kg in about 1.5 days! Waist has gone up near an inch. That could be glycogen returning but in the last 1.5 days I have eaten waaay too much due to all the travelling, pissing around airports, plane food and all of it sh#t food. Annoyed at myself for that so going to limit calories from now on until I get this under control and reassess. The other factor is that measuring myself on my UK scales and scales here in Asia might count for some difference.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> From that chart id say 2702 is what hell would feel like! ha


 Came through immigration in Beijing here this morning and you have to pass through a thermal imaging camera detection gate. Wouldn't want to do that while on DNP lol


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> 34deg here today in Asia, glad I am off DNP lol
> 
> As i say I did 11 days on 500 so reached a peak and had to reduce. I had run 250 for 6 days previous
> 
> Also I think there is another factor to it. Even when you reach a peak your body will start to feel effects more and more despite DNP not rising any further. As DNP is a poison so you will naturally feel worse and worse and more and more sides. That's my theory anyway.
> 
> So given this, if I run it again I would do 2 weeks at 500mg now I know my tolerance level. First time was a big learning experience and thanks to @Sparkeygreat research happy the way it went. I can see how you could really f#ck yourself up on it and why it gets a bad rap (but due to misuse)
> 
> You need a fan and blast it at your while you sleep, but even with that the side facing away from the fan starts to sweat or the part of your body touching the mattress
> 
> Push through mate, it will be worth it, but be careful. Gym work started to get me a tad worried at times on DNP, once or twice I felt like I couldn't cool down or getting seriously lethargic. Probably a bit of paranoia but I still think gym (except cardio) is near pointless while on DNP. Any muscle loss can easily be recuperated afterwards. I sacked it off in the last week on DNP, just did a few push ups crunches, dips at home EOD, mainly for sanity purposes
> 
> ===============================================================================
> 
> Good news and bad news for me. Back here in Asia, been to the gym an hour ago and big jump in strength and endurance compared to a few days ago! Not at pre-DNP stats but about 90%, will be back to normal in a session or two I reckon
> 
> Bad news is it looks like I put on 1.7kg in about 1.5 days! Waist has gone up near an inch. That could be glycogen returning but in the last 1.5 days I have eaten waaay too much due to all the travelling, pissing around airports, plane food and all of it sh#t food. Annoyed at myself for that so going to limit calories from now on until I get this under control and reassess. The other factor is that measuring myself on my UK scales and scales here in Asia might count for some difference.


 Flying, esp long distance can lead to severe water gain, it could be a contributing factor, hopefully after ur back to routine, training , diet etc you wont gain much bar glycogen.


----------



## irish86

Any of Ye get a rash or redness from all the sweat ? The top of my back is a bit patchy in redness as it's always sweaty and covered (sleep on back/ wear shirts in work) I shower 2 times a day


----------



## irish86

Big drop this am after early night (wake every hour dripping but slept from 5am -10am)

*194.6lbs*

Definitely stopping on wed next week, think it's built up in me and feeling crap constantly, have my niece christening sat so want the sweats out of my system by then as I'll be suited n booted all day, will still keep to the diet, cardio for the weeks after and ease out of the extreme deficit, and bring back in carbs slowly.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Big drop this am after early night (wake every hour dripping but slept from 5am -10am)
> 
> *194.6lbs*
> 
> Definitely stopping on wed next week, think it's built up in me and feeling crap constantly, have my niece christening sat so want the sweats out of my system by then as I'll be suited n booted all day, will still keep to the diet, cardio for the weeks after and ease out of the extreme deficit, and bring back in carbs slowly.


 what was your starting weight , was it 212? Sat you will be perfectly fine if you stop Wednesday. I am off about 3 / 4 days now and no DNP after effects whatsoever, had a excellent gym session earlier. Still look flat but strength increased. My cardio (threadmill) was easy but I think that's because I am near 9kg lighter lol.

You might have trouble getting another 4 days at 500 in this heat but see how you go


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> what was your starting weight , was it 212? Sat you will be perfectly fine if you stop Wednesday. I am off about 3 / 4 days now and no DNP after effects whatsoever, had a excellent gym session earlier. Still look flat but strength increased. My cardio (threadmill) was easy but I think that's because I am near 9kg lighter lol.
> 
> You might have trouble getting another 4 days at 500 in this heat but see how you go


 Yep 212 , in 12 days I've dropped just under 18lbs.. flat as hell tho and struggling now with tiredness.

ive just got some frozen pinnaple, Gona have 200g pre workout as some say it's effective for an energy boost, just 4 more days enda, 4 more days !


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Yep 212 , in 12 days I've dropped just under 18lbs.. flat as hell tho and struggling now with tiredness.
> 
> ive just got some frozen pinnaple, Gona have 200g pre workout as some say it's effective for an energy boost, just 4 more days enda, 4 more days !


 18lbs in 12 days is great going though! Took me 21 lol


----------



## irish86

*194.6l*bs this am, same as yesterday

Bought a small fan, world of difference sleeping last night, nearly no sweat, could that be why I didn't drop weight ? I.e..didn't sweat out as much during the night.

state of mind at the minute is I just want done, and have some carbs, even a bar lol cravings are unreal but I know I won't be able to stop..

doesnt help at all that I was first up in my apprtment today to find my housemates leftover takeaways ..mainly chocolate brownies/cookies etc all left ripe for picking at ...dear god help ha


----------



## RRSUK

Enda said:


> *194.6l*bs this am, same as yesterday
> 
> Bought a small fan, world of difference sleeping last night, nearly no sweat, could that be why I didn't drop weight ? I.e..didn't sweat out as much during the night.
> 
> state of mind at the minute is I just want done, and have some carbs, even a bar lol cravings are unreal but I know I won't be able to stop..
> 
> doesnt help at all that I was first up in my apprtment today to find my housemates leftover takeaways ..mainly chocolate brownies/cookies etc all left ripe for picking at ...dear god help ha


 Didn't you say you had a big weight loss yesterday? Same for me, dropped 3.5lbs yesterday but same weight this morning.

Suppose the fan might have an effect if you was sweating loads but this would just be water anyway.

Just keep at it seems your going well!


----------



## 27zo

Been trying to get hands on some DNP for ages. RX don't sell anymore and TM have not had any stock for ages and not sure when they'll be getting some more in. It's a shame as I want to start cut asap was going to do two weeks DNP but can't find any ?


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> *194.6l*bs this am, same as yesterday
> 
> Bought a small fan, world of difference sleeping last night, nearly no sweat, could that be why I didn't drop weight ? I.e..didn't sweat out as much during the night.
> 
> state of mind at the minute is I just want done, and have some carbs, even a bar lol cravings are unreal but I know I won't be able to stop..
> 
> doesnt help at all that I was first up in my apprtment today to find my housemates leftover takeaways ..mainly chocolate brownies/cookies etc all left ripe for picking at ...dear god help ha


 I stagnated on some days too. More of a head f#ck than anything.

I'm not convinced that very low carbs is essential but could be wrong. I don't really see the logic. DNP is directly uncoupling fat cells not doing anything magical to carbs. Maybe I'm missing something?

As for me, yeah Enda you were right about my sudden weight gain from travelling. I'm back down to +0.3kg from last day on DNP which I'm very happy with given strength is increasing day by day.

Went shopping today as going to Thailand tomorrow. A drop size down in clothes. Last year's holiday clothes way too baggy. However new clothes look far better on me! Not a sign of a gut sticking out. I'm a lot leaner (total drop = 14kg or so) from this time last year (albeit lot smaller) but new look much better in clothes.

Lean And muscular is the way to go for me from now on, not fussed about bulk anymore. Might even drop gear altogether lol


----------



## JohhnyC

27zo said:


> Been trying to get hands on some DNP for ages. RX don't sell anymore and TM have not had any stock for ages and not sure when they'll be getting some more in. It's a shame as I want to start cut asap was going to do two weeks DNP but can't find any ?


 Tried to pm you but looks like you can't receive PM

There still is yellow magic floating about


----------



## irish86

196.6lbs this 6am, back up near 2 lbs but diet was the same.

Im starting to wonder if the fan stopping me swetting at night making me hold water weight, I barley sweat at all now at night with the fan on.

I think my best weights in are sat mornings as I get an extra 4hrs sleep, and always go poo before weight ins, where as I get up at 6am wekdays and never need to poo till after brekkie at 10/11 as im on such low volumes of food.

Gona push hard the next 2 days, 1700kcals, 600cal cardio am, weights + 200cal cardio pm, might pop 1 250pill on thursday for am cardio, then finish, should be out of my system for saturday.


----------



## RRSUK

Enda said:


> 196.6lbs this 6am, back up near 2 lbs but diet was the same.
> 
> Im starting to wonder if the fan stopping me swetting at night making me hold water weight, I barley sweat at all now at night with the fan on.
> 
> I think my best weights in are sat mornings as I get an extra 4hrs sleep, and always go poo before weight ins, where as I get up at 6am wekdays and never need to poo till after brekkie at 10/11 as im on such low volumes of food.
> 
> Gona push hard the next 2 days, 1700kcals, 600cal cardio am, weights + 200cal cardio pm, might pop 1 250pill on thursday for am cardio, then finish, should be out of my system for saturday.


 Are you letting your water intake slip?

Try drinking a bit of extra water today to rule out water retention.

Don't think the fan will make that much difference, I've added fan half way through and not noticed no difference.


----------



## irish86

TBH i prob didnt as I wouldnt have been awake as long as a working day...and the fact I was chugging water in work to cool down, where as at home I didnt care I was sweating, so prob didnt drink as much water..

Just curious, did ye loose vascularity on DNP + Low carb ?


----------



## 66983

27zo said:


> Been trying to get hands on some DNP for ages. RX don't sell anymore and TM have not had any stock for ages and not sure when they'll be getting some more in. It's a shame as I want to start cut asap was going to do two weeks DNP but can't find any ?


 Have you emailed TM direct and asked if/when it's coming back in?

I bought two lots this time (there not for sale).

Prob won't do the other lot till next year.

View attachment 142418


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> Have you emailed TM direct and asked if/when it's coming back in?
> 
> I bought two lots this time (there not for sale).
> 
> Prob won't do the other lot till next year.
> 
> View attachment 142418


 Loving the organisation, I keep mine in a shoe box.

Might have to upgrade!


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> Loving the organisation, I keep mine in a shoe box.
> 
> Might have to upgrade!


 Proper OCD mate, you wanna see my food cupboards lol.


----------



## irish86

I noticed when heading gym thiseve putting on sock the indent in my skin was worst I've seen yet then noticed my legs were fluffy... defo holding water on my legs for sure...I've herd water retention can happen in high doses on dnp , reckon running 500 for 12 days straight has brought it on


----------



## RRSUK

Enda said:


> I noticed when heading gym thiseve putting on sock the indent in my skin was worst I've seen yet then noticed my legs were fluffy... defo holding water on my legs for sure...I've herd water retention can happen in high doses on dnp , reckon running 500 for 12 days straight has brought it on


 I couldn't even imagine 500mg for 12 days. I seem to have settled in at 250mg and now have very little sides.

At least you know your stalled weight loss is just water now!


----------



## irish86

195lbs this am.

Defo holding water, cant wait to fill out next week, flat as a pancake from the lack of calories, increased cardio and dnp.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> I noticed when heading gym thiseve putting on sock the indent in my skin was worst I've seen yet then noticed my legs were fluffy... defo holding water on my legs for sure...I've herd water retention can happen in high doses on dnp , reckon running 500 for 12 days straight has brought it on


 I caved after 11 days on 500.

Wouldn't be concerned about holding water at all. Only giving false weight reading.

Biggest surprise for me after running DNP is how much fat you need to lose to get ripped. I'm still carrying to much and will cut further. Bit thinking about a sneaky 2 week run towards end of the year.

In Thailand at the moment and a buffet breakfast in a 5 star hotel is undoing everything lol. Need self control.


----------



## Eddias

Sparkey said:


> Have you emailed TM direct and asked if/when it's coming back in?
> 
> I bought two lots this time (there not for sale).
> 
> Prob won't do the other lot till next year.
> 
> View attachment 142418


 that is genius little tool kit, be getting myself one of those


----------



## irish86

JohhnyC said:


> I caved after 11 days on 500.
> 
> Wouldn't be concerned about holding water at all. Only giving false weight reading.
> 
> Biggest surprise for me after running DNP is how much fat you need to lose to get ripped. I'm still carrying to much and will cut further. Bit thinking about a sneaky 2 week run towards end of the year.
> 
> In Thailand at the moment and a buffet breakfast in a 5 star hotel is undoing everything lol. Need self control.


 Yeah Ive convinced my self to do another 2 weeker but not good around summer, will re asses later in the summer if its any colder.

Its mad when I see lads in my gym that a jacked and big for their height (5ft 8-10inch) and they say they are only 13/13.5stone.. makes me think I could afford to loose at least 30 more lbs.. but I want to get my strength back... and feel normal again..

Gona finish thursday..cant wait!! especially to see the results in a week , will have to be careful tho as ill be coming off t3 5 days after DNP, so realistically ill still be below maintenance and doing reduced cardio for another 2 weeks... BUT ill start up my carbs slowly


----------



## JohhnyC

Yeah, problem is it easy to add on the pounds but a bugger to shift them naturally.


----------



## 66983

Eddias said:


> that is genius little tool kit, be getting myself one of those


 Fishing tackle box bud.


----------



## irish86

194lbs this am, im finding the harder I dig, more cardio, less calories this last 2 days, the more water im holding.. my weight in on sat @194.6lbs I looked a hell of a lot better than this morning at 194lbs, much more watery


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> 194lbs this am, im finding the harder I dig, more cardio, less calories this last 2 days, the more water im holding.. my weight in on sat @194.6lbs I looked a hell of a lot better than this morning at 194lbs, much more watery


 Will be nice to see more weight come off when you finish DNP.

I am seriously f#cking things up as on holiday in Thailand and buffet breakfast in a 5* hotel is fantastic. Dinners here are awesome too. I have lost all self control lol

Doing cardio morning and evening while missus fannys about getting ready but not enough as I can see the abs disappearing day by day. Damm.

I am going to be in for a shock when I weight myself when I get back. Going full on cal deficit when I return.


----------



## irish86

Ha yeah diet coming off dnp t3 needs to be strict imo for me another 2 weeks of cardio low carb etc

193.3lbs this am, look the wateryiest so far of this cut so excited to see what it's like when the water weight drops, must get worse the longer you run a high dose

double cardio rest day today so Gona run 500, then 250 tomorrow, then finished, in finding sweats aren't as bad now since the weather cooled a lot !


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> Will be nice to see more weight come off when you finish DNP.
> 
> I am seriously f#cking things up as on holiday in Thailand and buffet breakfast in a 5* hotel is fantastic. Dinners here are awesome too. I have lost all self control lol
> 
> Doing cardio morning and evening while missus fannys about getting ready but not enough as I can see the abs disappearing day by day. Damm.
> 
> I am going to be in for a shock when I weight myself when I get back. Going full on cal deficit when I return.


 If it bothers you, just go full Keto.

But that of course means skipping alcohol, just enjoy bud, you know how to shift fat once hol is over.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> If it bothers you, just go full Keto.
> 
> But that of course means skipping alcohol, just enjoy bud, you know how to shift fat once hol is over.


 Yeah it's a holiday so going to enjoy. Not much of drinker these days so only one beer per day.


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> Yeah it's a holiday so going to enjoy. Not much of drinker these days so only one beer per day.


 If you can swap the beer for Vodka & diet coke and double up lol. :thumb


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> If you can swap the beer for Vodka & diet coke and double up lol. :thumb


 Am a whiskey man but at the size of the measures I pour I'd be broke drinking in a hotel bar lol


----------



## irish86

last day @ 250mg weight in 191lbs, so thats 212lbs down to 191lbs

So 21lbs in 20 days.

Prtocol for next 2 weeks is finish T3 in 5 days so diet will still be the same, if not a bit more carbs around workout to fill back up.. but cardio in the am 4 days, with some cardio after weights.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> last day @ 250mg weight in 191lbs, so thats 212lbs down to 191lbs
> 
> So 21lbs in 20 days.
> 
> Prtocol for next 2 weeks is finish T3 in 5 days so diet will still be the same, if not a bit more carbs around workout to fill back up.. but cardio in the am 4 days, with some cardio after weights.


 Good work man


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> last day @ 250mg weight in 191lbs, so thats 212lbs down to 191lbs
> 
> So 21lbs in 20 days.
> 
> Prtocol for next 2 weeks is finish T3 in 5 days so diet will still be the same, if not a bit more carbs around workout to fill back up.. but cardio in the am 4 days, with some cardio after weights.


 You'll be amazed how good you feel when you come off.

We done bud, it's not an easy ride.


----------



## irish86

Cheers lads, @Sparkey I see wat you mean about 2 weeks being ideal, I did the most weight loss in the first 2 weeks, last few days I just lost 2-3lbs.

Id say it would be better to just do 2 or 3 2 week blasts a year , or less time on even, the strength loss / lack of endurance really wrecks with ur head , dreaded going to the gym this week lol


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Cheers lads, @Sparkey I see wat you mean about 2 weeks being ideal, I did the most weight loss in the first 2 weeks, last few days I just lost 2-3lbs.
> 
> Id say it would be better to just do 2 or 3 2 week blasts a year , or less time on even, the strength loss / lack of endurance really wrecks with ur head , dreaded going to the gym this week lol


 Don't forget once you come off, you'll be in an amazing anabolic state, push hard and heavy!

About 5 days after you come off you'll feel real strong.


----------



## RRSUK

Sparkey said:


> Don't forget once you come off, you'll be in an amazing anabolic state, push hard and heavy!


 What's the best way to utilise this diet wise without piling the pounds back on?


----------



## 66983

RRSUK said:


> What's the best way to utilise this diet wise without piling the pounds back on?


 If you've been using T3 I would taper off using the bodymaxing method.

Stay at maintenance for a couple of days with 100g carbs and slowly introduce more carbs. 125,150,175 etc on a daily basis.

You are going to put on weight from the added intra water but after a week you should have leveled off.

After 7-10 days you should be back at an equal amount of protein/carbs.

If you think your gaining fat either reduce cals or reduce carbs.


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> Cheers lads, @Sparkey I see wat you mean about 2 weeks being ideal, I did the most weight loss in the first 2 weeks, last few days I just lost 2-3lbs.
> 
> Id say it would be better to just do 2 or 3 2 week blasts a year , or less time on even, the strength loss / lack of endurance really wrecks with ur head , dreaded going to the gym this week lol


 Yeah I came to same conclusion, 2 week blasts is better. First week 250mg was too low for me so 2 weeks at 500 would be better, get it over and done with.

Want to watch weight gain. I've put on 2.1kg in 5 days on this holiday, but I have been eating like a pig.

Back today so serious diet time till I lose it.


----------



## irish86

190lbs this am, have lunches packed for this christening to help stay on track ha if I have a piece of cake it's all over so just Gona stick to my lunches, quick gym sesh first

oh yeah , no sweats at all on 250 yesterday...


----------



## 27zo

Enda said:


> 190lbs this am, have lunches packed for this christening to help stay on track ha if I have a piece of cake it's all over so just Gona stick to my lunches, quick gym sesh first
> 
> oh yeah , no sweats at all on 250 yesterday...


 What make is it Edna? Finally ordered some TM DNP was sweating like a pedo in toys r us last time I took 250mg of TM tackle.


----------



## irish86

27zo said:


> What make is it Edna? Finally ordered some TM DNP was sweating like a pedo in toys r us last time I took 250mg of TM tackle.


 Tm mate, but I wasn't sweating on 250 as I had ran 500 for 16 days straight so had built a tolerance

190lbs today, holding steady weight , cardio diet still the same. Actually feel cold today ! Ha


----------



## irish86

189lbs this am, still dropping after 2 days completely off dnp.

diet cardio still the same, I kept a slice of cake from the party I might treat myself too today..I didn't eat at the party for fear off the taste kicking in and eating everything in sight haha

Feeling better in gym now, too early to tell if strength is coming back


----------



## JohhnyC

@Sparkey, @Enda

Hows your weight loss now boys given you are off DNP?

I am hovering around 1.7kg to 1.9kg heavier than final day of DNP. Training fine and back to normal, but meals are sloppy though, all healthy food, just too much of it. I need to reduce cals further but hunger is getting to me if I am honest especially at night. Eating too much high calorie fruit like avocado, figs etc.

Losing stomach definition,


----------



## 66983

JohhnyC said:


> @Sparkey, @Enda
> 
> Hows your weight loss now boys given you are off DNP?
> 
> I am hovering around 1.7kg to 1.9kg heavier than final day of DNP. Training fine and back to normal, but meals are sloppy though, all healthy food, just too much of it. I need to reduce cals further but hunger is getting to me if I am honest especially at night. Eating too much high calorie fruit like avocado, figs etc.
> 
> Losing stomach definition,


 Still cutting bud, not put any weight back on just more off.

Currently 13st 4.5 down from 15st 4.5.

The weight loss has slowed right off, just as it always does, having to do 2 lots of cardio a day now to see weight loss every 2-3 days.

Still got clen/T3 to add in plus Mast and var (Still on test).


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> Still cutting bud, not put any weight back on just more off.
> 
> Currently 13st 4.5 down from 15st 4.5.
> 
> The weight loss has slowed right off, just as it always does, having to do 2 lots of cardio a day now to see weight loss every 2-3 days.


 good work, I am stepping up my cardio from tomorrow, better start counting calories again and get a handle on this


----------



## irish86

@JohhnyC Diet and cardio is the same, roughly 1900 cals, weight went up to 191lbs and kinda holding their, im 6 days off (last pill was friday) and still waiting to fill out, get my strength back, but its coming back slowly as im still in a deficit..

Im not a lean as I was while on DNP though but i think that was down to the EC keeping me dry, any time I run EC, I always bounce back when I come off it and take a week or 2 for my body to normalize.. that and id say my potassium/sodium is prob outa whack as the DNP leaves my system. Feeling watery but hopefully in a week be ok. gona run the T3 for another week to save throwing another variable into adding to water weight..


----------



## JohhnyC

Enda said:


> @JohhnyC Diet and cardio is the same, roughly 1900 cals, weight went up to 191lbs and kinda holding their, im 6 days off (last pill was friday) and still waiting to fill out, get my strength back, but its coming back slowly as im still in a deficit..
> 
> Im not a lean as I was while on DNP though but i think that was down to the EC keeping me dry, any time I run EC, I always bounce back when I come off it and take a week or 2 for my body to normalize.. that and id say my potassium/sodium is prob outa whack as the DNP leaves my system. Feeling watery but hopefully in a week be ok. gona run the T3 for another week to save throwing another variable into adding to water weight..


 Good stuff, I managed to knock off some weight from my holiday which is good so might be at a turning point


----------



## irish86

190lbs this morning after a good night sleep, strength very slowly coming back as I'm still only at 100g carbs a day , below maintenance and cardio 5 days am. Stopped t3 yesterday so will have to be on point with diet n cardio for the next week, staying below maintenance


----------



## Jon.B

In for replys. Im on day 6 of 250mg - my strength is not too bad - still 80% of normal, struggling to catch my breath after a set though. Going to rough it out a few more days - still undecided if to carb up or not after as currently around 200g on training days.


----------



## 66983

Jon.B said:


> In for replys. Im on day 6 of 250mg - my strength is not too bad - still 80% of normal, struggling to catch my breath after a set though. Going to rough it out a few more days - still undecided if to carb up or not after as currently around 200g on training days.


 I would be lowering carbs for fastest fat burning effect.

3 Things,

1: you're on a deficit (or should be) so your not building muscle.

2: DNP depletes intramuscular water leaving you flat, in fact all you're doing is emptying your glycogen stores quicker.

3: DNP is anti catabolic (to a point) so at least you're not losing muscle.

The training part is more psychological than anything else, it's really doing nothing more than burning calories, normally after training you would get your carbs in to aid with recovery and muscle building, this is not happening whilst on DNP, any glycogen that would be shuttled into the muscles will soon be depleted.

I personally believe that on a 14 day DNP cycle you could and possibly should stop resistance training and just concentrate on cardio, 30 mins everyday (at least).

I would lower carbs as much as you can, I do no more than 50g per day whilst on, whenever you ingest carbs whilst on DNP the body just burns them off as heat.

Don't think it's not possible to gain weight on DNP as it is, DNP can give you crazy carb cravings, too many carbs or calories in general and you will remain either static or gain, I've done it myself.


----------



## Jon.B

Sparkey said:


> I would be lowering carbs for fastest fat burning effect.
> 
> 3 Things,
> 
> 1: you're on a deficit (or should be) so your not building muscle.
> 
> 2: DNP depletes intramuscular water leaving you flat, in fact all you're doing is emptying your glycogen stores quicker.
> 
> 3: DNP is anti catabolic (to a point) so at least you're not losing muscle.
> 
> The training part is more psychological than anything else, it's really doing nothing more than burning calories, normally after training you would get your carbs in to aid with recovery and muscle building, this is not happening whilst on DNP, any glycogen that would be shuttled into the muscles will soon be depleted.
> 
> I personally believe that on a 14 day DNP cycle you could and possibly should stop resistance training and just concentrate on cardio, 30 mins everyday (at least).
> 
> I would lower carbs as much as you can, I do no more than 50g per day whilst on, whenever you ingest carbs whilst on DNP the body just burns them off as heat.
> 
> Don't think it's not possible to gain weight on DNP as it is, DNP can give you crazy carb cravings, too many carbs or calories in general and you will remain either static or gain, I've done it myself.


 Im in a 1500 cal defecit mate, down 4lbs from starting dnp. Just kept carbs in as per this thread, most days are 180 ish - i read a few articles that say you get the same results carbs or not ? I have fats lower around 2000kcal. On 50mcg T3 & low dose test too not worried about losing muscle. No real cravings as of yet feel too hot to eat

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299578-excellent-dnp-write-up/?do=embed


----------



## 66983

1500 calorie deficit? From what a bulk?

Just eat at maintenance cal's, the DNP creates its own deficit.

Lower carbs to near 50g a day and the heat will come down, just because your not burning up doesn't mean it's not working bud.


----------



## irish86

Well decided to put myself through this hell again, just for 10 days this time @ 500 a day. Test e @ 400 a week.

Not gona run T3 as I dont want the rebound effect as Ill be finishing a few days before xmas day and definatley will be shooting cals way above maintenance.

Also running clen this time to see if its any different.

starting weight 200lbs, siting at 193lbs 4 days in, cardio 30 mins every am fasted.

Noticed I am DEFINATLEY holding a tonne of water this time round compared to last time, my ankles have ankles when I take my socks off lol

Not sure if that is from the Lack of t3, or the fact ECA dries you out where as CLEN isnt a a diuretic like EC. I ran EC last time and stayed dry all the way through. Might swap to EC on friday and see if it drops water weight. Then ill know for sure if its the ec OR t3 that keeps you dry.

OH and its much more of a struggle this time round without T3/EC stacked


----------



## Vinny

Enda said:


> Well decided to put myself through this hell again, just for 10 days this time @ 500 a day. Test e @ 400 a week.
> 
> Not gona run T3 as I dont want the rebound effect as Ill be finishing a few days before xmas day and definatley will be shooting cals way above maintenance.
> 
> Also running clen this time to see if its any different.
> 
> starting weight 200lbs, siting at 193lbs 4 days in, cardio 30 mins every am fasted.
> 
> Noticed I am DEFINATLEY holding a tonne of water this time round compared to last time, my ankles have ankles when I take my socks off lol
> 
> Not sure if that is from the Lack of t3, or the fact ECA dries you out where as CLEN isnt a a diuretic like EC. I ran EC last time and stayed dry all the way through. Might swap to EC on friday and see if it drops water weight. Then ill know for sure if its the ec OR t3 that keeps you dry.
> 
> OH and its much more of a struggle this time round without T3/EC stacked


 What were you results last time bud? Can't see anything in the Topic about it.


----------



## irish86

Vinny said:


> What were you results last time bud? Can't see anything in the Topic about it.


 Was a post on page 5 I think . last dayweight in 191lbs, so thats 212lbs down to 191lbs

So 21lbs in 20 days.

I held that for a week or 2, even when filling back out I think i lost fat aswell.

Im at 191lbs this am but defo alot stronger than when I finished last time, but flat as a pancake, and holding a tonne of water. Swapped to EC today instead of clen to see if it drops some water weight.


----------



## 66983

Enda said:


> Noticed I am DEFINITELY holding a tonne of water this time round compared to last time, my ankles have ankles when I take my socks off lol


 Your water retention is very closely associated with heat.

When vasodilation occurs due to the rise in body temperature, blood vessels expand, causing an increase in blood volume and subsequent water retention.

An increased blood volume leads to decreased pressure, which would lead the body to try to store more sodium and cause even more water retention.

I would personally lower the dose to 250 a day.


----------



## irish86

So 187lbs this am. I droped alot of water weight on wed/thur when i ran ec or could have just been my body normalising...

im back in clen , and my strength is still their which im very suprised at !! Last time i lost strength very fast on ec. Could the clen be anabolic and helping me keep muscle even with the dnp+ lots of cardio + deficit.

my max lifts havnt dropped at all, but im puffed out of steam after 20/30mins as to be expected even with big breaks.

if its clen keeping the strength up id defo recommend it for future dnp runs, only drawback is you hold a little more water and do t get the appetite supression like ec ...im starving all the time ha


----------



## orangeandpears

Sparkey said:


> I would be lowering carbs for fastest fat burning effect.
> 
> 3 Things,
> 
> 1: you're on a deficit (or should be) so your not building muscle.
> 
> 2: DNP depletes intramuscular water leaving you flat, in fact all you're doing is emptying your glycogen stores quicker.
> 
> 3: DNP is anti catabolic (to a point) so at least you're not losing muscle.
> 
> The training part is more psychological than anything else, it's really doing nothing more than burning calories, normally after training you would get your carbs in to aid with recovery and muscle building, this is not happening whilst on DNP, any glycogen that would be shuttled into the muscles will soon be depleted.
> 
> I personally believe that on a 14 day DNP cycle you could and possibly should stop resistance training and just concentrate on cardio, 30 mins everyday (at least).
> 
> I would lower carbs as much as you can, I do no more than 50g per day whilst on, whenever you ingest carbs whilst on DNP the body just burns them off as heat.
> 
> Don't think it's not possible to gain weight on DNP as it is, DNP can give you crazy carb cravings, too many carbs or calories in general and you will remain either static or gain, I've done it myself.


 I workout at home with a rack would you say i should try to maintain strength or just do light pump work will be on 300test 400 tren

is 2 weeks on dnp 2 weeks off 2 weeks on at 250mg a good idea? or should i swap the last 2 weeks to clen instead

t3 50 throughout the 6 weeks


----------



## 66983

orangeandpears said:


> I workout at home with a rack would you say i should try to maintain strength or just do light pump work will be on 300test 400 tren
> 
> is 2 weeks on dnp 2 weeks off 2 weeks on at 250mg a good idea? or should i swap the last 2 weeks to clen instead
> 
> t3 50 throughout the 6 weeks


 From the way you've asked the question, I'm presuming you haven't tried DNP before.

2 weeks on DNP is probably enough to give you an idea of if you can handle the sides and if you want to run it for longer.

I don't resistance train whilst using DNP just 30 mins LISS cardio a day, towards the end of the 2 weeks, even going up stairs can be a chore.

With you been on test and tren, as long as you keep your protein up, you're not going to lose muscle, you are however going to lose muscle glycogen, so will look flat until about a week to 10 days after you finish the DNP.

I've always run t3 at 50 mcg with DNP.

Clen can be of some use to get the very last bit of fat off, it can cause heart related problems at higher doses, this is something to consider.

Ultimately the best form of fat loss is a calorie deficit, time and a strong will.


----------



## nWo

Sparkey said:


> I don't resistance train whilst using DNP just 30 mins LISS cardio a day, towards the end of the 2 weeks, even going up stairs can be a chore.


 Only other person I've seen/hear say this besides myself. I just can't handle weight training on DNP, feel like I'm gonna pass out :lol: I typically double up on training for a week prior to starting my DNP cycle, then as I start the cycle I'm still recovering from the training a bit anyway because the cumulative fatigue is still dissipating, so it's hardly like my muscles are dormant while I'm on the cycle. Some might even say this isn't a good idea but it seems to work well for me, don't tend to lose any noticeable amount of muscle on a DNP cycle. I'll just go to the gym and poodle on the treadmill for half an hour if it's summer or if it's in the winter then I'll get out and go for a walk in the cold.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

Enda said:


> Anybody else's pee very very yellow regardless of water intake ?


 Yes, it's a dye that's probably why


----------

